

Best Paper Awards in Computer Science (since 1996) - sid_viswanathan
http://jeffhuang.com/best_paper_awards.html

======
ssong
It is interesting to see Microsoft Research as the top institution for best
papers, beating all universities and 11 ranks higher than the next company
(IBM Research).

------
alayne
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4261954>

------
dhaivatpandya
Excellent idea - I love it. Execution? Not so much. Maybe a little bit of
design?

But, still, I really like it. Thanks a lot.

